# You've got nothing.....



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

with your " Best Looking Female in Metal" thread Adler... Here's a couple of chicks from when birds were brauds....



















You still have some to learn kiddo...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Youve got Nothing special there my friend...

Also I never said that the women in the metal thread were the most attractive women ever...

You want some really attractive women here you go:


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

those so-called stars are well..............I suppose ah well ah nice looking.......ah no they are not but ah....well in the 30's 40's they were the thing, skinny rails but ...........ah well ah


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

Tsk...tsk...tsk...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I just dont see anything special about the ones up there that Lucky posted.

I think it is because it comes down to this:

*Personal Taste* and each has there own.

You still have some to learn kiddo...


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm with Lucky - Audrey Hepburn was probably one of the most beautiful actress ever. I love Roman Holiday just because of her. And Lauran Bacall..............yum.

And von Tesse's appeal is completely due to her retro look.

Keep'em coming Lucky.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

in my parents generation there was some beautiful young ladies and quite sexy too I just personally feel the b/w pics of stars like Lauren Becall and others are just not a real turn on, there are better looking 40's babe's out there


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Just a couple more.

p.s. parents generation? I'm only 38.


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

second one is better, I'm 53 going on 54


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Erich is our old sage...


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Erich is our old sage...



..........that must mean I'm the young onion.  

Wouldn't it be a boring world if we all liked the same things?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

I agree.

My personal taste is actually for the more hometown girl next door look. Sort of the country girl look. Short, petite, brunette and a great smile.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

They still have to grow a bit you know amrit....They don't yet fully understand the good things in life....  
Gillian Anderson is nice too...


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I agree.
> 
> My personal taste is actually for the more hometown girl next door look. Sort of the country girl look. Short, petite, brunette and a great smile.



Not like this then


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

ah young onion ? ..........still in the ground ??

my parents are WW 2 age - yes and I have seen many pics of women of the period .........flowing skirts and bobbed up air ~ yikes, and too much ruby red lipstick


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> ah young onion ? ..........still in the ground ??
> 
> my parents are WW 2 age - yes and I have seen many pics of women of the period .........flowing skirts and bobbed up air ~ yikes, and too much ruby red lipstick



Sorry I did wonder whether the comment was too British - it was "pun" on sage and onion stuffing (for chicken etc)  

flowing skirts, bobbed up hair, too much ruby red lipstick.............have you been spying on me? What I do on a Saturday night is my own business.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> They still have to grow a bit you know amrit....



Grow abit?



Lucky13 said:


> They don't yet fully understand the good things in life....



Would you like to explain the good things in life to me then? I have everything I need.

I fly, I have money, I have a nice car, I am soon building my dream house, I am married to the most beautiful woman in the world, I travel the world, and eat the best food to me in seafood.

To me those plus coming home to the beautiful woman in the world and having her wake up next to me every morning are the good things in life.8) 



Lucky13 said:


> Gillian Anderson is nice too...



When she was younger, shes gotten fat now...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

amrit said:


> Not like this then



No nothing like that...


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No nothing like that...



This?

And I think Gillian still looks good.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

Sorry if I upset you Adler... shake?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Sorry if I upset you Adler... shake?



No you did not upset me, I am just drudgingly going along with it in my half awake state while I watch the NFL draft.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

amrit said:


> This?



Yeah I like her. I prefer the women that dont look like supermodels but are extremely hot in that girl next door kind of way.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

Cool. Just wanted to make sure. If I'm wrong I'm wrong, if I have done something I apologize. That's how I was brought up... NFL, eh? Who's playing? How's it going for the Minnesota Vikings?


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

What I like about the old stars are the sultry eyes - that look seems to have gotten lost on the way. There may be many beautiful actresses/models now but they just can't portray that sensuality with their eyes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Yeah I like her. I prefer the women that dont look like supermodels but are extremely hot in that girl next door kind of way.



I know what you mean matey. You see all those supermodels and all that, nothing.... But then one day you walk around the corner see one of those next door girls.... you drop your jaw with a big noice, eyes out of their sockets, tongue rolles out. Much like the wolf from the droopy cartoons....


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

amrit said:


> What I like about the old stars are the sultry eyes - that look seems to have gotten lost on the way. There may be many beautiful actresses/models now but they just can't portray that sensuality with their eyes.



WORD!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Cool. Just wanted to make sure. If I'm wrong I'm wrong, if I have done something I apologize. That's how I was brought up... NFL, eh? Who's playing? How's it going for the Minnesota Vikings?



No one is playing. It is just the NFL draft. I actually enjoy watching the draft because its neat to see how it plays out with trades and what not. I dont think I am going to get to watch to much more though, it is almost 2 in the morning here.

The Vikings did not do to well last year and probably wont do to well this year. The 49ers on the other hand are going to kick ass!


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

what nobody is into the silicone puff up boobs ? geez times have changed ......... yes the oldies but goodies blushed with sex appeal a time long gone


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky, you drop your WHAT? Oh, sorry, your jaw...........got rather worried there


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No one is playing. It is just the NFL draft. I actually enjoy watching the draft because its neat to see how it plays out with trades and what not. I dont think I am going to get to watch to much more though, it is almost 2 in the morning here.
> 
> The Vikings did not do to well last year and probably wont do to well this year. The 49ers on the other hand are going to kick ass!



I am soooooooo lost - I take it NFL is football. Draft?


----------



## Erich (Apr 28, 2007)

no it is the national female league


----------



## amrit (Apr 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> no it is the national female league



I hope they start showing it here then - all we get is late night baseball


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 28, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> No one is playing. It is just the NFL draft. I actually enjoy watching the draft because its neat to see how it plays out with trades and what not. I dont think I am going to get to watch to much more though, it is almost 2 in the morning here.
> 
> The Vikings did not do to well last year and probably wont do to well this year. The 49ers on the other hand are going to kick ass!


Oh, ok....  Minnesota has always been a bit of a underdog haven't they? I don't think that they have ever won Superbowl.... 

Myrna Loy isn't bad looking either....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 28, 2007)

Erich said:


> no it is the national female league



Your just mad still because my 49ers beat your Seahawks not once but two times last year, and now we are going to steal one of your recievers from you!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 28, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Oh, ok....  Minnesota has always been a bit of a underdog haven't they? I don't think that they have ever won Superbowl....
> 
> Myrna Loy isn't bad looking either....



Your kidding right? Even an engineer could land a small aircraft between her eyes.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

I think she looks like little boy..


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

I say....typical of todays youth, no respect.  
Can't argue with this though, eh?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> I say....typical of todays youth, no respect.





I am not todays youth my friend. I have been married for 4 years, spent 6 years in the Army, been to College and am a war veteran. That is hardly todays youth, you are not much older than me...



Lucky13 said:


> Can't argue with this though, eh?



Still not my thing. She is not like the little boy you posted up there, but she is not that bad.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Anyone younger than me is todays youth son...  
As everything else, I guess "standards" changes over the years    
6 years in the Army, eh? miss it?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Anyone younger than me is todays youth son...



Well then I guess you are todays Youth as well then, you are not much older than me...



Lucky13 said:


> As everything else, I guess "standards" changes over the years



No each person has there own taste...

What you like, does not mean that everyone else has to like it either...



Lucky13 said:


> 6 years in the Army, eh? miss it?



The Army, no.

Flying Helicopters everyday, Yes.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Sorry Adler, poor choice of words....leave at that 
What did you fly? Was a Ranger myself.


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

If you're going back afew years.....

Maureen O'hara
and 
Dana Wynter


How about starting a poll and have best looking for each decade, starting maybe from 1930?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

Dana Wynter


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

A poll? Sounds like a idea...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Lucky13 said:


> Sorry Adler, poor choice of words....leave at that
> What did you fly? Was a Ranger myself.



I was a Blackhawk Crewchief.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 29, 2007)

Just dont get to carried away with it guys. We had a thread here about ladies before and we had to shut it down because people could not be mature and not post nude photos and so forth. This is a family friendly site for the most part.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Impressive.....it's a nice bird.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> Just dont get to carried away with it guys. We had a thread here about ladies before and we had to shut it down because people could not be mature and not post nude photos and so forth. This is a family friendly site for the most part.



No kidding?


----------



## Njaco (Apr 29, 2007)

Agree, Adler. I was going for best looking or favorite without the nudity. Just wholesome good fun


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

Argh, the trials and tribulations of the masses... My mother was a model and an actress back in the 40's and 50's... Ive seen my share of the pics u guys are posting....

Some find beauty where others dont see it.... Those older pics remind some of their Grandmas, not some hotty with smokey eyes...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

Grace Kelley. Me like.


----------



## trackend (Apr 29, 2007)

I still like BB


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

I have to admit that I'm a wee bit partial to Milla Jovovich too...


----------



## Erich (Apr 29, 2007)

yep BB was hot in her day some say Ursala Anders was also smokin, for me well ah ............. nah. also Sophia Loren even now at her age she has kept her self quite fit an still attractive


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

Milla's cute. But you gotta like skinny chicks. Because man she's skinny.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 29, 2007)

Can put her in my pocket then....


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 29, 2007)

I'd put her somewhere other than my pocket...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## amrit (Apr 29, 2007)

After the sultry 30's and 40s, there was the strange phenomena of the "Sweater Girl"!


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 29, 2007)

Torpedo ti**ies.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2007)

You'd be careful so they didn't poke your eyes out.... 

Jane Russell is rather nice too.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Grace Kelley. Me like.



Now that I agree with...


----------



## Matt308 (Apr 30, 2007)

Grace was classy too. Her voice is alone is hot. I loved her in Rear Window.


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2007)

Uma Thurman and Michelle Pfeiffer maybe?


----------



## amrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Dorothy Dandridge


----------



## Lucky13 (Apr 30, 2007)

Can't argue with that.....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Apr 30, 2007)

I really like Michelle Pfeiffer in her younger years.


----------



## Erich (Apr 30, 2007)

Pfieiffer still looks good, I remember the rubber skin tight suit she wore in Batman although she was terribly uncomfortable in it. she'd look hot on a bike in spandex.......heck all bike chic's are skinny rails for the most part

how about hubba hubba queen Jane Mansfield, one of the many buxom bimbo's that have taken the screen


----------



## amrit (Apr 30, 2007)

The one that makes my knees go wobbly isn't, unfortunately, within the remit of this thread i.e. classic beauties.

But I can't resist:


----------



## lesofprimus (Apr 30, 2007)

Ha, she looks like the last nurse that scraped the inside of my urethra after my last venerial disease...

This is more my liking...


----------



## Lucky13 (May 1, 2007)

I'd rather be squeezed in between those lassies.....big smile from ear to ear.


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2007)

The Olsen Twins, ahhhh...


----------



## amrit (May 1, 2007)

Olsen twins! They always remind me of those Japanese mechanical sex toys


----------



## lesofprimus (May 1, 2007)

LMAO....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

I am going to go ahead and remove that picture. It does not offend me, but I am going to make a judgement call on it because of what the doll is. We dont need some mother bitching us out because her kid saw that.

Again it does not offend me but just to be on the safe side...


----------



## amrit (May 1, 2007)

DerAdlerIstGelandet said:


> I am going to go ahead and remove that picture. It does not offend me, but I am going to make a judgement call on it because of what the doll is. We dont need some mother bitching us out because her kid saw that.
> 
> Again it does not offend me but just to be on the safe side...



Sorry  (bad judgement call on my part)


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 1, 2007)

No worries.


----------



## Matt308 (May 1, 2007)

Olsen Twins. Sometimes they look fantastic. Other times they look like Oompah Loompahs.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 2, 2007)

I dont like to think about them. I remember watching the TV shows when they were in diapers. 
Therefore I do not find them attractive.


----------



## Erich (May 2, 2007)

walking toothpicks...............oh yeah that's yummie .......... erp !


----------



## mkloby (May 2, 2007)

Someone needs to give them cheeseburgers.


----------



## Matt308 (May 3, 2007)

Yeah that way their bulbous heads will catch up with their young boy bodies.


----------

